# Horse insurance



## BuckyGold (Nov 8, 2017)

It sounds silly but is an amazing idea. I saw a few equine insurance companies one of them called Markel. Colic is one of my worst fears when it comes to my boy and I know currently financially if he suddenly colics my only option is to put him down. Anyone ever gotten equine insurance? If so what do you have to pay and how has your experience been?


----------

